# Carrier Ac Reset - I Found It



## Moosegut

I just wanted to let all you guys know that you are Da Bomb! I figured I'd post explicit instructions though for those who are mentally challenged like me.

*TO RESET THE CARRIER AIR CONDITIONER
*If power to the Carrier air conditioner is disrupted three times it will stop working and must be reset. To reset, simply disconnect all power to the unit - AC power and DC power. Do that by turning off the AC breaker and then either turn off the battery (if you have a switch) or disconect the battery. Wait a few seconds and then turn the battery back on (or reconnect) and then turn on the AC breaker. The AC should work - if it doesn't, try it again and wait a little longer with the power off. If that doesn't work . . . well . . . you're cooked (Sorry for the pun). Plug in some fans until you can get the AC serviced.

-------------------------------------

Spent all afternoon yesterday washing the Outback and had DW work inside. It was pretty hot and I didn't have new batteries for the remote control so we set the AC by using the "Emergency Cool" button. Well, with the heat, the demand in the neighborhood must have been pretty high and we must have had fluctuations that kicked the AC out - three times.

Now, I remember reading that it had to be reset after three times of losing power but I forgot how. I was wet from the washing and it was cool enough for DW to finish the inside without the AC so research had to wait until later. Spent the last half hour or so searching the board. It was difficult as the search kept kicking out when I used "AC" because it doesn't like words with less than four letters. So I had to search manually in the HVAC section. No big deal.

I reset and it works fine. So, thanks all!

And I figured, since we're coming into summer I'd post this as a reminder about the AC - in fact, I'm going to put it at the beginning of this so people don't have to read my rant to find what they need. Enjoy a cool summer in the Outback.

Moosegut


----------



## ember

Hey Moosegut,
THANK YOU so much for this timely post!! I'm printing it and putting it in my "things that can go wrong" folder in the OB. Stacey and I are celebrating our 24th wedding anniversary today (and tomorrow and the next day) by getting away in 'The Abi-One', the CG we're going to doesn't get cell signal, or internet, ( part of the reason we chose it







) so will be on our own for anything that goes wrong!! I think it will be more of a celebration, if we have the AC working!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## CamperAndy

The wait time should be greater then 30 seconds to ensure the reset.


----------



## Guest

Mine will reset with the little "reset" button in the battery compartment of the remote.

Happy camping,

Gary


----------



## CamperAndy

Sensai said:


> Mine will reset with the little "reset" button in the battery compartment of the remote.
> 
> Happy camping,
> 
> Gary


That button does not reset the 3 drop out lock out of the roof unit. You use the button to reset the communication of the remote when you change batteries.


----------



## Guest

Andy, mine's reset with that button every time I've had to reset it. I leave the Outback hooked up to my "full hook-up" parking spot with the 30 amp service plugged in all of the time. We have a power failure or two every time somebody thinks abou a thumderstorm within fifty miles of our place, so I have to reset it pretty often. I've never had to disconnect the power (AC or DC) to get it to reset. Maybe I've just got a very cooperative unit.









Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## small5

Sensai said:


> Andy, mine's reset with that button every time I've had to reset it. I leave the Outback hooked up to my "full hook-up" parking spot with the 30 amp service plugged in all of the time. We have a power failure or two every time somebody thinks abou a thumderstorm within fifty miles of our place, so I have to reset it pretty often. I've never had to disconnect the power (AC or DC) to get it to reset. Maybe I've just got a very cooperative unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Camping,
> 
> Gary


Mine also resets by way of the remote. Maybe the earlier models ('03 - '04) were different.


----------



## CamperAndy

Guys it is good to know it appears to work for you. Can I ask how the problem presented itself to you so that you saw a need to use the reset button on the back of the remote to correct the problem?


----------



## Guest

I checked the OB after a line of thunderstorms passed through, and everything was OK except that the A/C was off. I tried to turn it back on with the remote, and it wouldn't respond. I checked the breakers and fuses, and everything was OK, so as a last resort I read the instruction manual, and found out about the "reset" button on the remote. Tried it and it worked. The A/C was restored to normal operations. I've had to do it several times in the last four years, and it has always worked.

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## Guest

Andy, I forgot to mention that the red LED "heartbeat" was flashing a normal single flash. Mine has always come back up with the normal heartbeat flash when power has been restored. Maybe that's why it's been able to reset itself. I really don't know why it works, it just does.

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------

